# Zaino



## noddy r32

Hi any news on the zaino blonde towels


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Hi! Just DM'd you, but we'll actually be ordering some this week, ETA is about 3 weeks.

Best regards,
Jonny @ Clean + Shiny.


----------

